# What does exactly the "team rebound" stat means?



## Tenshi25

I hope this is not a very stupid question but I am just curious, everytime I follow a game on the internet or I check the box scores I see the "team rebound" stat, and I still don't know exactly what it applies for, does anybody know what it means?


----------



## JoeF

A missed first free throw is a team rebound. I am not sure if there are other situations too.


----------



## JoeF

Here is an illustration from part of the printable Play by play from the Jazz kings game last night. LINK TO FULL  


> Full Play-by-Play for
> Kings 92, Jazz 102
> 1/28/2003 ARCO Arena, Sacramento, CA
> 
> 1st Period
> (12:00) Jump Ball Divac vs Ostertag
> (11:45) [SAC] Stojakovic Jump Shot: Missed
> (11:43) [UTH] Ostertag Rebound (Off:0 Def:1)
> (11:20) [UTH] Cheaney Jump Shot: Missed Block: Christie (1 BLK)
> (11:18) [SAC] Webber Rebound (Off:0 Def:1)
> (11:16) [SAC 2-0] Christie Dunk Shot: Made (2 PTS) Assist: Webber (1 AST)
> (10:58) [UTH 2-2] Harpring Jump Shot: Made (2 PTS) Assist: Stockton (1 AST)
> *(10:39) [UTH] Malone Foul: Shooting (1 PF)
> (10:39) [SAC] Divac Free Throw 1 of 2 missed
> (10:39) [SAC] Team Rebound*
> (10:39) [SAC] Divac Free Throw 2 of 2 missed


----------



## Tenshi25

Thanks for the answer, it seems apparent you're right about it, but then my next question would be: why do they use this "team rebound" stat for missed first free throws? I mean it's not really a rebound and I don't know why you need a different category apart from the free throws stat itself to describe it.


----------



## JoeF

I agree. What significance does a missed first free throw have? It is rebound you can do nothing with. I wondered if a rebound that goes out of bounds counts as a team rebound? That would actually have some meaning because one teaam would get/retain possession.


----------



## Tenshi25

Actually that's exactly what I thought a team rebound might be before you answered me, one of those lost balls that goes offbounds, that would make more sense because althought it's not a rebound by any single player the team recovers the ball, but the whole "first missed free throw" thing makes no sense, maybe Mr. Stern will read this and kindly answer us.


----------



## Colby Briant

When a ball is shot and missed from anywhere and the ball goes out of bounds without anyone touching it or getting posession, that is a team rebound.


----------



## Petey

When the ball is shot, and a foul happens, it's a team rebound. Basically every shot has to have a rebound. When no player gets it, it becomes a team rebound.

-Petey


----------



## JGKoblenz

> *What is a team rebound?*
> 
> A team rebound is defined as any MISSED SHOT that does not fall into
> possession of an active, inbound player. The team who takes the
> ball next gets gredit for the team rebound.
> 
> Examples:
> offense gets credit:
> a missed front end of 2 free throws
> 
> whoever takes possession after gets credit:
> a missed technical free throw
> a missed field goal or last free throw deflected out-of-bounds
> by any active player, too quickly to be a player rebound.
> rebound action resulting in a loose ball foul or a jump ball.
> 
> defense gets credit:
> a missed field goal or last free throw that hits the guy wire
> or bounces over the top of the backboard
> a missed field goal or last free throw bouncing out-of-bounds
> untouched by any active player
> a missed field goal that was in the air at the buzzer


Here is the link:

http://faqs.jmas.co.jp/FAQs/sports/basketball/pro-faq


----------

